# G7X Mark II



## stapo49 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi all, I was thinking of buying a G7X mark II to take to Hong Kong with me in October and leave my Panasonic G9 at home. I was after something pocketable or close to, 1 inch sensor and reasonable zoom. I was after some comments, good or bad, from anyone who owns this camera.  Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 12, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Hi all, I was thinking of buying a G7X mark II to take to Hong Kong with me in October and leave my Panasonic G9 at home. I was after something pocketable or close to, 1 inch sensor and reasonable zoom. I was after some comments, good or bad, from anyone who owns this camera.  Thanks.
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I intend to replace my old Canon G9 with the Canon G7x mk II at the end of this year, have heard positive things about this camera in the photo trade. I know that on this forum @Ysarex has the mark II model, so why not contact him...


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 12, 2019)

Sounds like a very capable camera, pity about the short zoom lens............


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 12, 2019)

I've had a G7xmkii for about 18 months now. It is my main camera because it goes where I go. My other cameras are in bags in the closet. The G7 is on my desk and I can use it to take a photo in the next 30 seconds. I use it almost daily. If I leave the house it leaves the house with me. So first comment; it's a solid well-built camera. I keep it in a small case that will fit in a jacket pocket. Otherwise it hangs from my wrist. It is being daily moved around, dropped in the side pocket of the car door, bumped against grocery carts while hanging from my wrist -- I'm careful with it but it's certainly getting used. The most recent photo I posted here on TPF: Back to School Time was taken with the G7. I was out weeding the garden and I can't stress this enough; *it goes where I go*. I would not have taken a larger heavier camera out to weed the garden.

My biggest complaint about the G7 I noted in this thread when I first got the camera: New Camera! Finally! -- I'm Impressed. This is unfortunate but the bottom line very simply is that all of the camera manufacturers have decided it's profitable enough to screw all of us in this manner and they're all doing it. In the case of the G7 Canon is particularly egregious but if you go with some other camera you're going to get the same treatment. This is more a problem for JPEG shooters who can't intercede with the camera's internal processing. As I noted in that post I can ameliorate the problem some working with raw files.

The flip screen is well built and for me a critical feature. I hate the touch screen and I hate that the touch screen is the only way to access program shift but that's more of a nuisance than a show stopper. Typically when I take a photo I stop and think about it so the camera's lack of speed doesn't bother me but it could be an issue for others.

Low light performance in the context of a compact camera of this size is simply stunning. Some kind of an award is in order. My brother was here last month and I took him on the Missouri wine tour. ISO 6400 for shots in the wine cellars -- no problem (note the f/2.8 zoom lens as well).


 

All in all it's a sweet little camera and I'm happy with it. P.S. I'm a still photographer. My G7 has never been set to save a JPEG nor has it ever taken a video. It never will until I get rid of it so if it can do those things I don't know about it and I don't care.

Joe


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> I've had a G7xmkii for about 18 months now. It is my main camera because it goes where I go. My other cameras are in bags in the closet. The G7 is on my desk and I can use it to take a photo in the next 30 seconds. I use it almost daily. If I leave the house it leaves the house with me. So first comment; it's a solid well-built camera. I keep it in a small case that will fit in a jacket pocket. Otherwise it hangs from my wrist. It is being daily moved around, dropped in the side pocket of the car door, bumped against grocery carts while hanging from my wrist -- I'm careful with it but it's certainly getting used. The most recent photo I posted here on TPF: Back to School Time was taken with the G7. I was out weeding the garden and I can't stress this enough; *it goes where I go*. I would not have taken a larger heavier camera out to weed the garden.
> 
> My biggest complaint about the G7 I noted in this thread when I first got the camera: New Camera! Finally! -- I'm Impressed. This is unfortunate but the bottom line very simply is that all of the camera manufacturers have decided it's profitable enough to screw all of us in this manner and they're all doing it. In the case of the G7 Canon is particularly egregious but if you go with some other camera you're going to get the same treatment. This is more a problem for JPEG shooters who can't intercede with the camera's internal processing. As I noted in that post I can ameliorate the problem some working with raw files.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe, 

thanks for taking the time to give me your comprehensive response. Sounds like you are more that happy with this camera.

I was looking at the Sony and Panasonic 1 inch camera versions as well. Unlike you I like the touch screen having got used to it with my Panasonic cameras so this swayed me away from the Sony's.  I think the later models may have it but they are to expensive. 

The Panasonic have longer zooms but the lenses are not as fast and the image quality seems to have mixed reviews. 

The Canon seems to have a good combination of fast lense, touch screen, image quality, low light performance and zoom range to price. As I understand it also has a built in ND filter. I also only shoot in Raw and rarely or never take video's. 

I see there is a new version out now but the price puts outside my range.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 12, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a G7xmkii for about 18 months now. It is my main camera because it goes where I go. My other cameras are in bags in the closet. The G7 is on my desk and I can use it to take a photo in the next 30 seconds. I use it almost daily. If I leave the house it leaves the house with me. So first comment; it's a solid well-built camera. I keep it in a small case that will fit in a jacket pocket. Otherwise it hangs from my wrist. It is being daily moved around, dropped in the side pocket of the car door, bumped against grocery carts while hanging from my wrist -- I'm careful with it but it's certainly getting used. The most recent photo I posted here on TPF: Back to School Time was taken with the G7. I was out weeding the garden and I can't stress this enough; *it goes where I go*. I would not have taken a larger heavier camera out to weed the garden.
> ...



Yes, built-in ND filter is handy. I took a quick look at the new one mkIII and didn't see anything compelling enough to get me excited. I suspect I'll be using this camera for awhile and yes I'm overall pretty satisfied with the results.

Joe


----------

